# size and protection work



## lourdes (Jan 3, 2013)

Please share your thoughts on size and protection work; smaller more agile, larger more intimidating etc. And what qualities make an excellent personal protection dog?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If I could choose the structure, I'd go with a male about 80# 26" and agile, with good bone, but not heavy bone. Female would be 24" and 50-65#...I don't think bigger ever means more intimidating~ it is what the dog has in its heart that matters. 
I've found with my larger male, many decoy/helpers aren't really into working him. Especially the ones that are use to Malinois or Dutchies. 
Qualities:
biddability, confidence, clear head and a balance in drive levels(being able to transition included), higher threshold, off switch. A dog that can work independently yet defer to the handler.


----------

